# 2012 jetta GLI wheels



## 12frostgli (Apr 2, 2012)

was wondering what the specifications on the stock 17" rims are. 

considering 18-19's, and I see people running 8-8.5" wide with various offsets, but needed to know the offset stock so i could figure out what size i'm gonna run (no clue about their rub issues). 
If anyone knows if a 18x8-8.5/ 19x8-8.5 with +45 will fit, that is even better info.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

With that et on the 18/19's you are looking to get will work just fine. 

You going to lower this car at all?


----------



## 12frostgli (Apr 2, 2012)

i wasnt planning on lowering it (it's the gli, so slightly lower than normal as is), i know alot of people here think they ride high, but i dont mind it too much. havent seen any 18-19's on stock height though, so maybe i'm wrong..? (happens alot) :facepalm: 

also, was looking at audi reps.. heard bad things about buying reps, is this a bad move? (they're not a high dollar brand like hartmann) 

thanks for the quick reply:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## 12frostgli (Apr 2, 2012)

better yet, heres the ad on ebay: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-NEW-18x8-...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f160c196d#ht_2441wt_954 

*also was considering the 19" audi s5 reps found all over ebay*


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

12frostgli said:


> better yet, heres the ad on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-NEW-18x8-...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f160c196d#ht_2441wt_954
> 
> *also was considering the 19" audi s5 reps found all over ebay*


You will be more than fine with those.

Run a 225/40.


----------



## 12frostgli (Apr 2, 2012)

PSU said:


> You will be more than fine with those.
> 
> Run a 225/40.


sweet, thanks. that leaves alot of choices open as far as tire brands for that size as well


----------

